
Ask HN: RSS feeds you subscribe to? - taigeair
I&#x27;ve just set up Feedhuddler to save to Pocket and want to start collecting thought inspiring feeds again. What do you guys read?
======
mtmail
from 5 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12194875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12194875)

